# Instigator 1-2 Blues 10/19/13



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

Were we the only boat that was out Friday/Saturday? It was eerily quiet out there, and literally no other boats within radar shot overnight. 

We left Destin around 10:30 Friday and ran straight south 35 miles before dumping lines in and trolling towards spur to set up a sword spread. Missed a wahoo bite and a small dolphin, but it was a ghost town out there for the most part on pelagics. no rips/weedlines/structure to fish, just open blue to blue-green water. 

Set up on on the eastern tip of spur and sworded overnight. Lots of squid, but no bites. It was remarkably calm out there over night. wind died to nothing...

At first light we put the spread out and decided to troll NE and cover some ground that we hadn't already been over. About 90 minutes into the troll, a black purple Black Bart on the short rigger pops and we have a 125-150 lb blue back there behind the lure. He disappears for a few seconds and then we have an awesome inside out bite with the fish's back and tail out of the water. Pulls drag for a few seconds and then hooks pull. Disappointed, but that's more action than we had all the prior day. An hour later we have a double of nice sized blackfins. 

Were getting further and further north and the wind is beginning to really pick up out of the north when we get a nice bite on a shotgun bait with a small pink skirt and ballyhoo combo. Fish peel drag and then put on a nice show, greyhounding and dancing all over the ocean. 20 minutes later we had her boatside for a clean release. 

Wasn't a huge fish, buy my brothers first on rod and reel and the first for our new ride. Hope they stick around here for a few more weeks...

There was a lot of squid/fliers at the eastern tip of spur and lots of small/medium fliers literally everywhere we went. not much other surface activity except for big jellies and leatherback turtles.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrats to Jason! (....and crew)


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Very nice congratulations


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job guys and Happy Birthday Cameron and Jason!!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

congrats on the blue!!! nice.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Good times. I'm already locked and loaded to go again. :thumbsup:


----------

